
Surprisingly useful new page: Web Developer's Field Guide - thorax
http://webdevelopersfieldguide.com/
======
wmeredith
Thanks for the notes, guys. I cleared out the two crap links. I'll try to stay
on top of it as much as I can. It's easier with the help, so that's been good.

I want to add a ranking to the outgoing links, like a number by each link
that's how many times it's been clicked. Anyone have any tips on how to
proceed?

~~~
nanijoe
perhaps let each link have a counter, and use a javascript 'onclick' event to
update that counter? How are you storing the links?

~~~
wmeredith
They're just html list items. I'll look into the on-click event.

~~~
wmeredith
I found exactly what I was looking for:
[http://planetozh.com/blog/2004/09/click-counter-plugin-
for-w...](http://planetozh.com/blog/2004/09/click-counter-plugin-for-
wordpress/)

------
edw519
Someone's been busy. Now that's what I call sharing. Thank you!

------
bayareaguy
I clicked on a random link there and got sent to a page of Christian spam.
Don't waste your time here.

~~~
wmeredith
bayareaguy: What link, please? I'll remove it immediately. Just post it here
or send me an email from the site.

thorax: Thanks for the submission and compliment.

~~~
bayareaguy
The one in the CSS section labeled "Airtight Corners" leads to
<http://www.airtightov.com/lab/airtight_corners.html>

Free Christian Personals Online. View Photos, Chat, Email & More!

Ok.. I just tried a few others which seem to be ligitimate. Sorry for the
quick reaction. I guess I just got "lucky" the first time.

~~~
wmeredith
Beginner's luck, obviously.

At work, atm, but I'll dump that phony link when I get home. Thanks for saying
something.

------
bprater
How often do you go back and look at aggregate sites like this one?

~~~
thorax
It depends. In this case I saw a lot of topics I know I'll need eventually, so
I'm likely to go back and see what those pages had to offer before I Google
away.

------
dawnerd
Wow, I was not expecting that many helpful links. Thanks.

